# Smoked almonds are great!



## bbqbrett (Jan 20, 2014)

I have done smoked almonds (and sunflower seeds) a number of times now and they come out great.  I have been taking them to get togethers at friends houses and they love them.  I have generally just been using a basic bbq spice rub to coat them and smoking them with hickory or a hickory mesquite combo.

Does anyone have any other good flavor ideas that would go good with almonds other than sweet?  I am looking for an interesting flavor\wood combo to experiment with.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 20, 2014)

I have thought of smoking some pecans, walnut and almonds in hickory then rest a day then cover them in chocolate.  I have done a few smokes but never tried the chocolate.  I prefer to use raw nuts and hot smoke.

Stan


----------



## foamheart (Jan 20, 2014)

You might try the search engine, there is a load of great proven recipes. I have jumbo pecans (as big as my thumb!), that I smoked a month again still smoothing...... Who ever knew I had such patience! My Mother would never have believed it. Bet she's looking down shaking her head in disbelief.


----------



## goliath (Jan 20, 2014)

i did spicey and sweet mixed nuts the other weekend...
followed the recipe as close as i could with what i had in the house...... THESE THINGS WERE TO DIE FOR !!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts

good luck


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, those are some good options.  I will have to think of what to do first.


----------

